# Fun Hobby or Activities to do Ideas



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm not much of a hobby person and am struggling with fun but cheap ideas for activities. Just curious what the singles of TAM do for fun, especially alone.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

kumihimo


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I listen to music in the house a lot, it’s something I could never do while married. X would only tolerate country music. I regularly jam out to my favorite bands now, loudly. It’s not a hobby but it’s something that gets me “pumped” on the regular. 

Is there anything you could never do before that you can now, now that you are on your own?

Outside of that I haven’t gotten out much. So I’ll be watching this thread.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I go hiking and I search for waterfalls. Now it does cost some gas money, and gas isn't "cheap" but for the most part it really just requires a good pair of shoes, some time to research on Google and drive to the spot...and the time to walk. 

I am big into walking. I try to walk a couple miles or so every day, and then for "fun" I'll enter a 5k for a good cause and I just tell 'em "I'm not running it. I just want to finish even if I'm last place, and I'd like a t-shirt" and they usually are fine with it. So the good cause gets my entrance fee, I have a fun day, and I get a t-shirt!

I also crochet, which is just pretty much relaxing. Again, it's the cost of the yarn and some hooks, and the time to just do the thing (whatever I'm making) but it's fun. Some might prefer cross-stitch or quilting or whatever, but you get the idea. It's "me time." 

Finally, you might like something like tai chi or yoga class. I don't know about you but I do not love "exercise" like to just go to a gym and sweat. YUCK. But I love doing something physical, and I tried both Tai Chi and yoga and was surprised at how much of a workout it was! I myself love Tai Chi because it's slow and graceful but with martial arts roots...but yoga is pretty good !


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Read (library), crochet, travel (parks, famous sites), cook, free events in town like craft and music festivals, free cooking and wine appreciation classes offered by liquor and cooking paraphernalia stores--but most rewarding is doing volunteer work for local children's hospital and church.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It depends a lot on where you life. Hiking / walking is fun - parks, mountains, coastline etc. 

Some places canoes or kayaks are really nice. 

Cross country skiing?

If you live near an old city, sometimes just walking through the historical areas can be interesting. Find old pictures from a century ago and compare with what is there now.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I read a lot. I also spend a good amount of time working on my house. So far I've stripped all the wallpaper, repaired walls, painted, done minor electrical and plumbing work, and remodeled the kitchen and three bathrooms. I also attend yoga classes, fish and hunt, kayak, and my SO and I like to hike. We also like going antiquing, which usually amounts to a lot of walking while marveling at the horrendous things some people do to once-lovely furniture. And we do a fair number of day trips, just to visit parks or historic sites, or even just cute little towns we've never been to before. 

But I'm also active as a volunteer with various community organizations. I've been a member of the board of the chamber of commerce, on the foundation board of a local college, and am now on the board of our downtown development authority and main street preservation society. Being on a board in a small town means you don't just show up for the monthly lunch meeting. It means you show up to every function and event your board is involved in, and you end up working on most of them. I've planned and hosted annual meetings with formal dinners for 350+, organized parades, worked on fundraising, worked the beverage tent at golf tournaments, set up raffles, made cakes and potato salad for barbecues that sell thousands of tickets, organized classic car shows, written scripts and acted in historical plays, written grants, planned landscape improvements and then done the manual labor to make them real, hosted business-after-hours events and ribbon cuttings, manned the serving line at the soup kitchen, boxed donations for the food pantry, designed t-shirts for fun runs and charity races, and visited the state capital to meet with various officials and economic development staff. Trust me, if you show up willing to work, a community organization - particularly in a smaller city or town - will gladly find lots for you to help with.

Between all that and my full-time job, I stay as busy as I want to be.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Not single but I fly remote control airplanes

Edit: Just realized your female, airplanes not likely your thing. How about a cooking class, or ball room dancing. I always wanted to try that one.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Why does it have to be cheap and alone? Are you not making yourself a priority in your life? 

But to answer your question directly: I exercise and do outdoor sports. Running, lifting weights, hunting (not cheap to get into), fishing, mushroom foraging, kayaking, hiking, etc. are my go to activities. I have done some photography too, but that kind of fell by the wayside when we moved from film (I used an all manual 35 mm camera) to digital. During the summer I go to free outdoor concerts. I've done a free cooking class, gone to various ethnic festivals, did an acrobatic yoga class, swimming class, etc. 

I generally recommend going to the events tab on facebook if you are looking for new activities and see what's happening locally.

Although this is as a group, I am involved in several boards, like Rowan does.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Find and get a great music system, listen to great music.

Go fishing. Some fish camps have fri and sat get togethers at their pool and tiki hut bar.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

I haven't been single in a quarter century, but here are some of the less expensive things I did back then.

1) Walking/Hiking
2) Camping
3) Board games with friends

Here are some I'd do now if I was single:
1) Book club
2) Canoeing/Kayaking
3) Join a maker space


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I read, watch my favourite TV shows, I used to scrapbook (like the kind of scrapbooking where you colour and cut out your own lettering, all totally handmade). I walk the dogs, I walk myself, will get back into jogging once I drop 20lbs. In the winter, I invested in a pair of snowshoes and cross-country skis. I bought both at the end of the season, and have been skiing for at least a dozen years and snowshoeing for about 5. A couple hundred bucks dropped once, but if you take care of your equipment, it'll last you a number of years. Photography is also a big one for me, and with digital (or cell phone cameras which have gotten pretty decent), you can take photos pretty cheaply.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for sharing your hobbies and activities. 

Seems like I have hit on a few of the ones that have been suggested like hiking and scrap booking but found few that I have never tried but sound like fun (kayaking). Some like working out I do now but do not consider a fun activity. It's something I do out of necessity not pleasure. 

@Bananapeel you asked why the activities had to be alone and cheap...well, money is tight right now and I am single with very few single friends. I have to find activities that I can do alone for little cash.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

That's completely understandable, but as you are restructuring your life make sure to make yourself a priority so you can enjoy things without having the limitations. 

BTW, if you are looking at starting kayaking and can't find a cheap used kayak here's a bit of advice. You can buy really cheap kayaks at Walmart or Costco that are fine and will do the job for a few years. However, for just a little bit more you can get into a decent beginner kayak that will last you much longer and handle much better, plus it would have a much higher resale if you ever wanted to upgrade. Perception is one of the best quality of the budget kayaks (they use good quality plastic) and often go on sale for $200-$300 for a basic model and then a paddle would be extra. If you buy stay away from white water kayaks if you want to do recreational paddling, and vice versa.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you get 4 fairly equal seasons where you live?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the kayak suggestions @Bananapeel. I'll probably rent a few times before committing to buying.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Do you get 4 fairly equal seasons where you live?


I live in Georgia. We have mostly hot spring and , sweltering hot summer, and Whiplash Winters. As I drive home right now the temperature is 68 degrees one week into fall. So I guess the answer is no 😂😂


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

@Lila


I did not know that you were divorced; I never got the impression that you were having severe difficulties in your marriage.

I sure hope you're okay and the process hasn't been too traumatic. In other words, I hope it was as amicable a parting as possible.

Best wishes.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I must be doing the single life wrong. I have zero time or energy left with the McMansion... Hopefully after we close and I move to a more reasonable space I'm hoping to do a few things...


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

@john117 - you sure are. The "normal" pattern is people are super busy when married. Then they get divorced and have so much free time since they don't have a spouse around or kids part of the time that they don't know what to do. They then want to restructure their life and rebuild their social circle. Then before they know it they have more things to do than free time and have to pick and choose what can be fit into a normal schedule. Then to make more time they hire a housecleaner or yard service to free up more time, then get the daily schedule packed with even more stuff.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

john117 said:


> I must be doing the single life wrong. I have zero time or energy left with the McMansion... Hopefully after we close and I move to a more reasonable space I'm hoping to do a few things...


John, I don't have the mcmansion but I do have the house and can relate to the constant repairs and maintenance. I am currently recaulking all of the bathrooms. What a mess! But I do need a break every once in a while. Something to get me out of the house.


----------

